# old inscription on sword



## q123q

Good morning! Could you help to define the language of the sword inscription,please? I can say there are persian and turkish symbols, but I have problems with language..


----------



## Treaty

It looks like Arabic.


----------



## tarkshya

Do those arrow like symbols stand for usual dots of Arabic script?


----------



## PersoLatin

^ those arrow like symbols are Arabic dots.

As Treaty has said, the language is Arabic, & I think all of it is too. There may well be a link to Persia because of the two lions & the crown. Is there a picture that shows more of the sword? I guess it could be from the Qajar era.


----------



## Stranger_

The writing is not readable but the language is Arabic for sure.

There are many words with "ال" like:
المال
الناس
العالم


----------



## I.K.S.

The script is ottoman  ,yes there are Arabic words that i can easily decipher but what makes me sure it's ottoman is the three dots under the ح ,plus the star and the crescent that historically was the symbol of the Ottoman empire.


----------



## PersoLatin

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> The script is ottoman ,yes there are Arabic words that i can easily decipher but what makes me sure it's ottoman is the three dots under the ح ,plus the star and the crescent that historically was the symbol of the Ottoman empire.


Is there any Turkish words in it you can identify, or is this all Arabic but in a style specific to Ottomans (if there ever was such a thing)?

Isn't star & crescent a generic Islamic symbol, as well as an Ottoman symbols?


----------



## I.K.S.

PersoLatin said:


> Is there any Turkish words in it you can identify, or is this all Arabic but in a style specific to Ottomans (if there ever was such a thing)?


I'm not an expert in old Turkish ,but there are words in this inscription that i frequently see in my ottoman manuscripts whenever tried to look through them ,such as : چق which mean'' era''  and جزو which mean ''part'' as i understood .


PersoLatin said:


> Isn't star & crescent a generic Islamic symbol, as well as an Ottoman symbols?


It is ,but the symbol was predominantly used by the ottomans especially in their craftsmanship and navy flags.


----------



## PersoLatin

^ thank you, I can see چق or چف.
I'm intrigued about the other symbols, i.e. the lion(s) holding a sword with sun behind it & the crown, which are very Persian.


----------



## I.K.S.

Ah, right !,I haven't noticed that,I perceived it as two male bison facing each other,that was my impression LOL.
p.s  This is confusing...


----------



## fdb

q123q said:


> Good morning! Could you help to define the language of the sword inscription,please? I can say there are persian and turkish symbols, but I have problems with language..



Could you give us more information about where you found this thing? To be honest, I smell a rat.


----------



## PersoLatin

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> ,I perceived it as two male bison facing each other,that was my impression LOL.


Some examples:


----------



## rayloom

There are Arabic words and phrases here and there with some mistakes in the Arabic used in the inscription.

Line 1
### الدنيا وحيفه (حنقه؟) حضى شركاء يخضع البعيد # إنما النار وما في قول #
Line 2
وعلى الماء العامق حول كل أحد وجاهد في قول ### المال
Line 3
(After the crescent) مئات ألوف # من الناس # العامة عالم جم
Line 4
### ما كنا على الوحي وسننه (emblem) وجلى # على # العالم


The rest of it isn't Arabic as far as I can tell.
The arrows represent dots but not always!


----------



## themadprogramer

rayloom said:


> There are Arabic words and phrases here and there with some mistakes in the Arabic used in the inscription.
> 
> Line 1
> ### الدنيا وحيفه (حنقه؟) حضى شركاء يخضع البعيد # إنما النار وما في قول #
> Line 2
> وعلى الماء العامق حول كل أحد وجاهد في قول ### المال
> Line 3
> (After the crescent) مئات ألوف # من الناس # العامة عالم جم
> Line 4
> ### ما كنا على الوحي وسننه (emblem) وجلى # على # العالم
> 
> 
> The rest of it isn't Arabic as far as I can tell.
> The arrows represent dots but not always!



The word between  على and وجلى on line 4 looks like
الكل
I don't know much Arabic nor am I good at deciphering these, but I've seen that unusual pattern for ك way too many times. I might have the word wrong but I'm certain that that's a ك.
(I think it also appears one line 1, try rereading that word assuming as such.)

Unfortunately that's all I can help with p.s. that unusual و might be related to Ve (Arabic letter) - Wikipedia but that's just a hunch.

If this is a "Turkish" sword, I'd say it's from the Selçuk period that could explain the lion motifs.


----------



## fdb

Definitely not from the Seljuq period. The script is much more modern. If it is Persian, then from the Qajar period.


----------



## q123q

Thank you very much!


----------

